# IGF-1 questions



## JCBourne (Feb 25, 2011)

I've spoke with Twist on this a bit and plan to run these but i'm wanting some more feedback from guys.

I plan to do 50mcg a day for 50-60 days starting a week before my PCT.

I don't really want to do IM shots however I'm curious how those shots feel in the biceps, from what i've understood if I do IM, I would need to do half on left side of body, half right... Is this correct?

I've heard you can also gain size from IM, what do most see from this?

I'd rather just do sub-q (stomach) with 50mcg, would I still see some good results?

And lastly, for you who've ran IGF-1 in PCT, what sides (good or bad) did you see and how much did you lose in PCT while on IGF-1?


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 25, 2011)

i always run igf-1 des 1,3 or igf-1 lr3 at 80mcg bilaterally in the muscle i trained that day during pct. i do however recommend site injections (IM) and not suq-q like u would do insulin. since it causes celluar hyperplasia i just think its beneficial to site inj even though it ends up binging to the receptors systemically anyways. i have researched that one potential side effect although rare is intestinal hyperplasia since the intestines supposedly have the most igf receptors; hence inj in the stomach would kind of make me a little paranoid as im not sure if this would exacerbate the problem. what i do and have had great success with it is inj with a 1 cc syn that is calibrated in 1/10's so .1-1cc with a 5/8inch needle. i press it firmly into the muscle and since u shouldnt have much suq fat over ur muscle i feel that it gets deep enough in for adequate absorption. also since i mix mine with acetic acid and cut with bac water at time of inj it flows very smoothly through the smaller pin. btw, all in all i experience no sides with igf.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 26, 2011)

Would you say whichever muscle you inject into hurts like a bitch? I can't see how bi and chest injections wouldn't hurt bad. Could you use a slin pin?


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think a slin pin would be a little too small. the one i use is kinda of in between. it doesnt really hurt when inj into muscles that you normally wouldnt. with that being said no matter where u inj acetic acid u will feel it to some degree but as long as u cut it with BAC its not bad. i have pretty big arms (20") but i could still feel a pressure when injecting into my bis sometimes. it wasnt painful just felt a little different. chest felt fine. theres no soreness after in any sites like u may get with aas.


----------



## AmM (Feb 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Would you say whichever muscle you inject into hurts like a bitch? I can't see how bi and chest injections wouldn't hurt bad. Could you use a slin pin?



I use slin pins for my IGF1 LR3 injections. It's a little pinch but definitely not painful. I hit bi's, tri's, delt's, and chest.


----------



## GMO (Feb 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Would you say whichever muscle you inject into hurts like a bitch? I can't see how bi and chest injections wouldn't hurt bad. Could you use a slin pin?



Slin pins are fine.  I use 29 gauge 1/2" pin.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 26, 2011)

What kind of gains do you hold onto?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> What kind of gains do you hold onto?



Peptides aren't hormonal, no rebound effect.


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 27, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I've spoke with Twist on this a bit and plan to run these but i'm wanting some more feedback from guys.
> 
> I plan to do 50mcg a day for 50-60 days starting a week before my PCT.
> 
> ...


 IGF should be injected bilaterally in the msucle group being hit that day and not sub-q. 
I uses extreme peps IGF-lr3 and inject IM with a 30 g .5" slin pin very easily...no pain


----------

